# Prayers needed



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

I need all the help I can get right now. Wife is ready to leave with 3 children at any moment. I know I have been mean and controlling--I need to work on it. Please pray for my family. Thank you all my brothers in Christ.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't know what to say except work on yourself and good luck to ya. She deserves better from you I'm sure if you know you need to do better.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Praying right now that God will give you control and comfort and to give your wife and children understanding and support. I would see a counselor, christian one that is for both of you to work through some things. It is worth it to save your marriage and will show your children that it can be done. Hang in there!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> Praying right now that God will give you control and comfort and to give your wife and children understanding and support. I would see a counselor, christian one that is for both of you to work through some things. It is worth it to save your marriage and will show your children that it can be done. Hang in there!


x2 go to Gods words with a good leader it helped and saved mine,prayers sent brother in Christ.


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

Your turning to the right maker. The King of Kings and Lord of Lords is much much BIGGER than we could ever imagine. He knows you and your family better than yall know yourselves and he knows what he has planned for you. Trust in him and pray for his guidance and direction in your life. You are the leader you are the head of your family and ill pray for you.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers sent. I'm sorta going through the same thing right now and it's tough. Turning your will over to the Lord is the only way. You will feel those old feelings of anger , resentment, unforgiveness, the need to be in control fade away. Those are from the devil. If you turn those over to the Lord he will fill you instead with Peace, Love, Forgiveness and Wisdom. The Lord COMMANDS us to love even our enemy, that's a tough one but with God all thing are possible. I'm praying for you Brother. Take Care.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Duckchasr said:


> Prayers sent. I'm sorta going through the same thing right now and it's tough. Turning your will over to the Lord is the only way. You will feel those old feelings of anger , resentment, unforgiveness, the need to be in control fade away. Those are from the devil. If you turn those over to the Lord he will fill you instead with Peace, Love, Forgiveness and Wisdom. The Lord COMMANDS us to love even our enemy, that's a tough one but with God all thing are possible. I'm praying for you Brother. Take Care.


x2.... Prayers sent for ya brother. May I ask for a few in return. God Bless


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you all, so much. I don't want to sound corny but I truly believe in the power of this community. I know that many of us go through the same things and we are for many reasons not comfortable sharing with other family/friends. This board is a true blessing and I believe in the power of prayer--and I thank each one of you for your prayers--I promise to keep you all in my prayers as well. His will be done!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers Sent, I pray you can work it out.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Prayers sent. Ask yourself this question: Am I doing it my way or am I doing it the way the Lord intended me to do it? Keep doing everything your way and your gonna fail miserably. Turn to God, seek his face, beg for his mercy and grace, and discuss the issues with him. He will get you through it. You might not like the outcome.... let me restate that. You will not like the outcome because you will be held accountable for the outcome good or bad. If she leaves you because it is your fault, someday God is going to ask you more than five times. "WHY". Be prepared to give him the excuses.. and that's all they will be. He made you the head of the house "Under his rule". Get tough, destroy your pride, be a man and work this stuff out. You know what you need to change. It is your choice. The million dollar question will be will you do it. It's your family, with Gods help, you will get it straightened out. Here is your next big issue, once it's fixed, how long will it last? I am still going to pray for you and your family to find resolution. God has his plans. Maybe this is what it is going to take to get your attention. He does take the ordinary and does his extraordinary. Read Romans 8 verse 28, 29 and 30. He does what he wants, when he wants with whoever he wants.. to get what he wants done. Somewhere, somehow, sometime God will have the last word... whether we like it or not. Good luck and let us know the outcome.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*prayers needed*

In our lives it must be more of Him and less of us until it all of Him and none of us, that does not come overnight its a process and our will must allow for the greatness of God to work in our lives." His Gentleness makes me great".


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen!


----------



## JenniBear (Jul 2, 2010)

will be praying!!! From a woman's perspective, it's all about what are you going to do to show her that you two are worth it? If your pride is in the way, and you do NOTHING, she will do SOMETHING and walk out. You would be showing her that you don't give a rat's rear end about her, your marriage, or your kids.

So....get ready to FIGHT for your marriage. It's HARD WORK. But so worth it. I'm glad you're willing to do it.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Marriage is a covenant, not a contract.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Lots of Hard work to gain back the trust and remember this. I will keep you and your family in my prayers
*Ephesians 5*

25 Husbands, love your wives. Love them just as Christ loved the church. He gave himself up for her. 26 He did it to make her holy. He made her clean by washing her with water and the word. 27 He did it to bring her to himself as a brightly shining church. He wants a church that has no stain or wrinkle or any other flaw. He wants a church that is holy and without blame. 28 In the same way, husbands should love their wives. They should love them as they love their own bodies. Any man who loves his wife loves himself. 29 After all, people have never hated their own bodies. Instead, they feed and care for their bodies. And that is what Christ does for the church. 30 We are parts of his body. 
31 Scripture says, "That's why a man will leave his father and mother and be joined to his wife. The two will become one."-_(Genesis 2:24)_ 32 That is a deep mystery. But I'm talking about Christ and the church. 
33 A husband also must love his wife. He must love her just as he loves himself. And a wife must respect her husband.


----------

